# Outdoor Props



## nkmaurer (Aug 17, 2009)

I am looking to buy a house that has a detached building for my studio and also has some acreage to it. The only problem is, the extra acreage is farm ground that has no trees. I was just seeing if anyone else was ever in that situation and have any recommendation as far as trees to plant that grow fast and work good for backgrounds.


----------



## g-fi (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm a big fan of weeping willows, but the best bet is to visit a local nursery and discuss what will work with your land and your expectations with them. Make sure you know what your needs are going in, fast growing, broad shade, colorful fall foliage, flowering vs. non flowering, evergreen, etc. Maples, willows, weeping dwarf trees, those are all my favorites that I think photograph well at different times of the year but what works in your climate and with your land is more important! HTH!


----------



## bigtwinky (Aug 17, 2009)

I'm no expert, but i believe that silver maples grow fairly fast


----------



## KmH (Aug 17, 2009)

So do Lombardy Poplars.

A 15 second Bing search turned up this web site.


----------



## farmerj (Aug 17, 2009)

I gave my mom Maples, silvers, red, sugar, back in 2004 for mother's day.  She was in a planting spurt having just built their house in 1997.  Here it is 5 years later, they are no where near ready for something of a prop.

The willows she had planted probably were the fastest growing of them all.  They would be usable for props, but some serious trimming would have to be done.  They still took 5+ years to get to a point you might consider using them.

You will want a mature stand.  Something that will take 10+ years to develop and grow.

You could have some trees transplanted, but that's not an inexpensive option either.


----------



## ottor (Aug 17, 2009)

Worked on developing a local golf course ... I'll go with the Willows, but.. if you want a beautiful tree, and UNBELIEVABLE growth, go with a "Globe Willow" !!  Our course is now 7 yrs old, and they're HUGE !!   They're so pretty because they grow in a perfect "globe" - very rounded and dense.. perfect shade, and ...QUICK !!

R


----------

